# We've become timeshare snobs.......



## wed100105 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello friends. I was just lucky enough to book an one-bedroom for Disney's Beach Club Villas for next July 21. I have a couple of questions.

We've been staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and other Wyndhams in two-bedroom units. We have a three-year-old daughter and two month-old son. (They will be four and a 1/2 and turning one-year-old on our trip.) 

Will a Beach Club Villa one bedroom be large enough? They don't have sleeper chairs, correct? Our son can sleep in a pack-and-play. 

Our flight will be leaving at 8:14 AM on our departure day. I understand we can't check our lugagge with RAC, but what is a likely time we can expect to be loading ME that morning? 

We've always had a rental car (because we stayed offsite) and were looking forward to just using Disney transportation since otherwise we'd have to take down two carseats with us. DH mentioned maybe just staying 10 nights and in that case, we'd need to take the carseats, get a rental for the last three days, and then just drive ourselves back to the airport. (We'd stay at Bonnet Creek the last three days.) 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 22, 2011)

Nicole:
First blush thoughts to your post:
1)   I get the "snob" part -- think most of TUG is similar
2) Don't do the extra 3 days -- you'll spend a whole day of it just moving and you'll be exhausted for the next day! (packing, renting cars and shuffing schedules, etc).

We've never stayed at BCV but have stayed at other DVC properties.  As WYN owners we've also have had numerous stays at Bonnet Creek.  You already know that you are downsizing going to a 725sqft 1BR BCV unit from your accustomed 2BR 1200sqft BC units.  For a 7-10 day stay it will make a BIG difference to you.  The kitchens in the DVC properties are NOT stocked like Wyndham.  Completely different.  However.....

The advantage you have staying on DVC property is exactly as you state... the Disney transportation system.  It will save you the cost of rental car and the airport hassles of getting back and forth.  With two small children it really makes it easier and they will probably enjoy having the fully saturated Disney experience with Cast Members peppered everywhere they look.  It's even easier for old duffers like myself and DH.  The DVC properties are also slightly more convenient to the various parks and DVC transportation runs more regularly than BC.  Unless you are planning on venturing beyond the parks to other Orlando sites, there is really no need for an additional car rental when staying on a Disney property.  If you need groceries for in-room nibbles, there is a good grocery delivery service that delivers only to BC and DVC properties.

As to timelines with ME....  usually they want a pre-flight 3-hour window but I think they may step that back to a 2-hour window with early morning departures.  Some people just rent a towncar but that will require a similar pre-flight window.  Leaving that early is kind of a pain.


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 22, 2011)

BellaWyn said:


> Nicole:
> First blush thoughts to your post:
> 1)   I get the "snob" part -- think most of TUG is similar
> 2) Don't do the extra 3 days -- you'll spend a whole day of it just moving and you'll be exhausted for the next day! (packing, renting cars and shuffing schedules, etc).
> ...




Thank you for the sweet (and completely understanding) post. I am not trying to be an ungrateful PITA. I just want the best vacation I can afford. Yes, the downgrade won't be an issue for me. It's my DH that I think it will irritate. It's just easier to get the kids to sleep if they are in their own room and not interested in what mommy and daddy are doing. 

We're fine with the early bus time. 

I was also wondering if we'd really enjoy those extra three days. We'd have to take the kids' carseats on the trip (not a big hassle, but still) and we'd have to find a way to get the car (not hard staying so close to the Dolphin though). 

What grocery service just delivers to BC and DVC? 

ETA: We're going to do the dining plan so we won't be using the kitchen nearly as much as I do at Bonnet Creek. I know we could save a lot of money eating in our unit, but part of the vacation for me is to go and enjoy. I'm not the type of person who does that when we pay OOP at the restaurant, so we're going to go and enjoy the dining plan. 
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 22, 2011)

A warning: The TV channels is the biggest let-down for me. 24X7 of Disney with lots of promos for the FUN parks, FUN character, and nothing without a Disney character. Bright and LOUD! After several stays, I pay for the internet just to NOT watch the DVC TV channels.


----------



## 6scoops (Sep 22, 2011)

wed100105 said:


> Our flight will be leaving at 8:14 AM on our departure day. I understand we can't check our lugagge with RAC, but what is a likely time we can expect to be loading ME that morning?



I have to warn you ME will likely pick you up around 5am!! 

They say it can take about 2 hours just to get you there after they pick up all other guests.  I have been dropped off at airport by ME with way to much time to spare!   I believe it is a conspiracy to get you there early enough to shop in the airport stores!!


----------



## elaine (Sep 22, 2011)

can you put ot sleep in the BR and then transport to LR when you go to bed? That's what we used to do. In hotel days, we used to sit on baclony with a flashlight--LOL! I agree about not staying 3 extra days, as 1 day is pack/car, etc.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 22, 2011)

I would be tempted to rent the car seats for the three days instead of lugging them down with you. I used to travel with 3 kids under 5 and tried to simplify as much as possible.

Oh yeah, I get the timeshare snob thing as well- however also being on site is soooo convenient for going back for naps, etc, that may outweight the smaller unit.


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I agree that being 5 minutes walking distance to Epcot is a huge plus! We're not huge DHS fans with the young kids (it's usually just 1/2 day for us) but it will be nice to just take the boat (like a ride in itself) or walk over. 

Yippee!!! I'm so excited that I'm downright giddy.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 22, 2011)

6scoops said:


> I have to warn you ME will likely pick you up around 5am!!



Was picked up by ME at 4:30AM one time. Travelled to a couple resorts and was almost full. Was the happiest bus I have been on as we were trying to beat a bizzard hitting the Northeast - I was on the FIRST and LAST plane of the day to PHL from MCO. Left DVC a day early, too.

 It is all relative; I was happy to be sitting in my house verses some airport somewheres...as it snowed a foot of the white stuff.


----------



## Pro (Sep 22, 2011)

Nicole,

Keep in mind your 1 bedroom villa at Beach Club Villas has a pull out sleeper sofa in the living room.  It is Queen size.

Joe


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 22, 2011)

There's a HUGE difference between a 2BR Wyndham Bonnet Creek and even a 2BR Beach Club Villas (much less a 1BR).  Just be prepared for it.  The kitchen is small.  The fridge is small and doesn't have an icemaker (oh, the little things!).  The table is small (but big enough for you guys).

As long as you focus on the positives, I think you'll have a fabulous time:

* The Stormalong Bay pool complex is one of the nicest ANYWHERE.
* Beaches & Cream is just downstairs!
* You're a 5 minute walk from Epcot (we walked over about 8:45pm several nights just to watch Illuminations!).
* You're a 10 minute walk or a short boat ride from Hollywood Studios.
* If you take the bus to Magic Kingdom, it drops you off AT THE PARK instead of at the T&TC.  We take the bus to MK even if we have a car.
* You have access to EMH, if you want it.
* You can charge stuff to your room.  No need to bring anything but your KTTW (room key).

As for the sleeping arrangements, would DD3 enjoy sleeping on the floor next to the bed?  My kids (DS8 and DD5) LOVE to "camp out" on the floor and they fight over who "has to" sleep on the bed and who gets to sleep on the floor.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 23, 2011)

Nicole,
Congrats on scoring that BCV unit. 
It's such a great resort.  Lots of activities for when you need a break from the parks.  They do a movie night out by the beach, the pool is great for kids and adults alike, they do rent DVD's if you get sick of the TV but it's mostly Disney movies and you just can't beat the location.

I love Bonnet Creek, but I always have a car.  If I didn't drive, then definitely being onsite can't be beat.  If you need groceries many DVC owners use Garden grocer.  http://www.gardengrocer.com/  Disney will also stock the unit for you with groceries but it's more money than using one of the shopping services.

I often do split stays, starting at Disney and ending at Bonnet Creek, actually doing one next month.  It gives me all the perks of being onsite and then I move offsite to enjoy the resort days.  I don't do commando park days anymore so I know it's different with kids and you want to maximize those ticktets.  Since I have a yearly pass, I don't feel like I have to do everything, everytime.  I know moving with kids is difficult but it's almost like having two vacations in one.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 23, 2011)

wed100105 said:


> ETA: We're going to do the dining plan so we won't be using the kitchen nearly as much as I do at Bonnet Creek. I know we could save a lot of money eating in our unit, but part of the vacation for me is to go and enjoy. I'm not the type of person who does that when we pay OOP at the restaurant, so we're going to go and enjoy the dining plan.



If you're anything like us, you'll have plenty of food left over to take to Bonnet Creek with you. We stayed in a Disney hotel a few days with free dining with two of our sons before moving to a Summer Bay pool house. In addition to packing up and moving on the last day, we went around for carryout to use up all our extra dining credits. We had loads of food.

Sheila


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 23, 2011)

wed100105 said:


> What grocery service just delivers to BC and DVC?



We used Gooding's and were pretty happy with their service.  We did an online selection of what we wanted and it was delivered and ready to be taken to our room by the time we arrived on property (coming from Western US).

If you end up renting a car, there are some car rental locations both on property in within close proximity (DTD - Alamo and National) so you don't have to worry about going to far.  You can take Disney transport to pickup.

Whatever you decide....   have a GREAT TIME!


----------



## macstepic (Sep 23, 2011)

We always use a towncar service when we travel to Disney. It is a huge benefit to have another adult to help out with the airport to hotel transistion. My husband and the driver handle the luggage and I can focus on the kids.

The one we have used repeatedly has also supplied car seats and a stop at the grocery store: http://www.happylimo.com/

I am a snob when it comes to fresh fruit and vegetables. I prefer to pick out my own.

Enjoy your trip  

mac


----------



## macstepic (Sep 23, 2011)

I almost forgot...

there is a discount code here:

http://www.mousesavers.com/limo.html#coupon1


----------



## cruisin (Sep 25, 2011)

wed100105 said:


> Hello friends. I was just lucky enough to book an one-bedroom for Disney's Beach Club Villas for next July 21. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> We've been staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and other Wyndhams in two-bedroom units. We have a three-year-old daughter and two month-old son. (They will be four and a 1/2 and turning one-year-old on our trip.)
> 
> ...



Beach club is all about location, the room will be very inferior to a 2br at Bonnet Creek, not even close. but I would choose Beach Club any day for location. We have booked Beach club 1brs in the past and also booked 2 bedroom marriotts at the same time, we drive back to the marriott 3 or 4 of the 7 nights to sleep in luxury. Gotta love the II XYZ


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 26, 2011)

For grocery shopping there is also wegoshop.com   They will shop at the store of your request.  They don't have an online store you just provide them with a list.   

I also have pictures of BCV units in the link in my signature.  We've stayed in a two bedroom as well as a one bedroom unit.  I love the resort location especially to Epcot because there are so many dinner options near by.  

Have fun...


----------



## marmite (Sep 27, 2011)

Have a fantastic time. It is great being able to watch the fireworks from your balcony when the kids are asleep (view permitting of course).  The atmosphere and theming is just beautiful, but having a split stay lets you get the best of both worlds (retreating to some luxury and relative quiet).

Beware of some very long hallways if you have a lot of things to haul with you (you may want to kindly request something a bit closer to one of the main elevators).

Have fun!


----------

